# Walkaround in Ottawa



## thriveCanada (Sep 23, 2009)

Ottawa/Gatineau is a popular tourist spot in the fall. Let me know if anyone needs a tour guide or wants to do a walk around. I've been planning a sunrise HDR shoot at Pink Lake for a few weeks now. I just have to wait for the leaves.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be sure to contact you next year. I'll be spending alot of time up there.


----------

